# Paradigm Reference Signature SUB 2



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Paradigm Reference Signature SUB 2 Subwoofer*
Review by John Johnson at Secrets of HT and HF

Paradigm SUB1 and SUB2 data sheet - link
HTS comments: link


*From review Introduction:*
(edited and bold added)


> Paradigm, renown manufacturer of most catagories of A/V products, has released their latest subwoofer line, called the SUB 1 and SUB 2.
> These two subwoofers are part of their Reference Signature line of speakers and subs.
> Both are* hexagonal *in shape, with six drivers (8" in the SUB 1 and *10" in the SUB 2*), having two drivers arranged vertically on three of the six sides, alternating sides with drivers and sides without drivers.
> They are* sealed *enclosures, and both have amplifiers with power heretofore not seen in any subwoofers.
> ...


*SPECS:*
*Design: *Powered Subwoofer, Sealed Enclosure
*Drivers: *Six 10" Polypropylene, Each with a 3" 10 Layer Voice Coil and 25.2 Pound Magnet
*Power: *3,000 Watts RMS with 120 Volts AC Connection, 4,500 Watts RMS with 240 Volts Connection (9,000 Watts Peak)
*MFR: *7 Hz - 250 Hz
*Low-Pass:* 30 Hz - 150 Hz, Continuously Adjustable
*Phase Adjustment:* 00 - 1800, Continuously Adjustable
*Inputs:* XLR and RCA; Trigger and Auto On/Off; USB for Connection to Computer for Perfect Bass Kit EQ
*Input Sensitivity: *100 mV
*Input Impedance: *10 kOhms RCA, 20 kOhms XLR
*Dimensions:* 24.5" H x 23.75" W x 22.3" D
*Weight: *230 Pounds
*Perfect Bass Kit* (Software and Calibrated Microphone for EQ) Included
*MSRP: *$8,999 USA in Cherry or Black Ash, $9,499 in 

I'm sure it is impressive, but it does make the CHT CS-18.1 or 18.2's look like bargains -- even in multiples!


Mike


----------



## persisting1 (Feb 8, 2009)

7 Hz? :crazy:


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

persisting1 said:


> 7 Hz? :crazy:


Yeah I saw that, pretty crazy! I'm sure it pounds but, dang, that's QUITE the price tag :nervous:


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

skeeter99 said:


> that's QUITE the price tag :nervous:


I'm sure Mr Johnson would point out that these are for the better classes...


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

django1 said:


> I'm sure Mr Johnson would point out that these are for the better classes...


Johnson?

Mike


----------



## rygher3 (Jan 8, 2009)

It's the typical pick 2 out of 3: Price, Performance, Size. I'm sure its wonderful, but if you can put up with bigger then you can do it much much cheaper. I'd much rather have several 18.2s smoke it performance wise. Thats my opinion on the way to go. Then again I think most people would go that route rather than this one!


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Mike_TX said:


> Johnson?
> 
> Mike


The reviewer John Johnson. It's a long story...


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I have always laughed at the "Secrets" stamp on the website header.

Like you are in on something no one else knows about, very silly.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

django1 said:


> The reviewer John Johnson. It's a long story...


It's not that long... eekaboo:


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

django1 said:


> The reviewer John Johnson. It's a long story...


Got it now.

:embarass:

Mike


----------

